# Can't find it at ICC



##  (Nov 20, 2009)

Could someone tell me where to find a persons certifications at the ICC website.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

It's Here:

https://av.iccsafe.org/EWEB/DynamicPage ... ontrol=Yes

If you are looking for your own, its in Member Benefits!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

And. . .

. . . if you want to locate your own information, start at the certification login page:

https://av.iccsafe.org/eweb/DynamicPage ... d&Site=ICC


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

Better do it quick before there is a fee for the service!!!  :lol:


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

I just renewed today and saw that soon it will cost you an extra $15 dollars if you do not renew on-line.


----------



##  (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

Thanks FM Bill.  The link you provided worked.  It appears to me that to access the info through the ICC website, you must be a member.  That stinks.  I want people to be able look me up.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

pyrguy: 15.00 to renew on line? This is starting to get out of control!

I just renewed everything so I am good for three years. I am not planning on giving them 1 penny.

When the time is up they can kiss my grits! I have told my ahj's it doesn't matter if we renew the yearly membership. The only thing that comes from ICC is a bill and a bunch of spin with another bill attached.

I also believe I have seen the last hearing. Can't think of a single reason to go and watch the code be auctioned off to the highest bidder. Ticked off in the southeastern pa. I'll get off the stump cause I just don't want to go there.!


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> pyrguy: 15.00 to renew on line? This is starting to get out of control!I just renewed everything so I am good for three years. I am not planning on giving them 1 penny.
> 
> When the time is up they can kiss my grits! I have told my ahj's it doesn't matter if we renew the yearly membership. The only thing that comes from ICC is a bill and a bunch of spin with another bill attached.
> 
> I also believe I have seen the last hearing. Can't think of a single reason to go and watch the code be auctioned off to the highest bidder. Ticked off in the southeastern pa. I'll get off the stump cause I just don't want to go there.!


No it will cost you an extra $15 if you or your employer writes them a check and mails it in.

I was in Minn but was in the other track instead of the IRC. I was in the IMCC so I wanted to see what happened with our recommendations. I did not get to go to the last hearings but based on what I have seen here I don't know what is going to happen to ICC in the future.

It does seem that, lately, everything is starting to have an additional cost attached.


----------



## Steele (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

Notice how the new ICC website is littered with "Note to Non-Members: If you join the ICC you can have access to important building safety information."

Wouldn't want building safety information to be FREE, now would we?


----------



## RJJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

Steele: We sure do want it to be free! Or at least within reason! They have closed ICC to the public unless you pay! How does that figure in safety? Nice to see you back!


----------



## Steele (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

RJJ: Crazy, isn't it? So much for ICC's Mission of "Providing the highest quality codes and . . . services for all concerned . . . "  I really wonder if this "off-limits" policy is in violation of the bylaws.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: Can't find it at ICC

Wow! Never thought of that as a violation of by laws! I need to reed them again! Won't that be a hoot! :lol:


----------

